# Time to Spay



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

:smcry:
Time has really been flying and now I'm scheduling the spaying appt. next week. She's soon to be 8 months.
I don't doubt the necessity of spaying, I hate the thought of any pain or discomfort to my little wuv bug. I'm sure Calisi will be fine but I still worry.

Calisi has been growing, for a Malt Mix, she's a big girl at 8lbs which is perfect for me.

After our morning walk she's calm and ready for her nap.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Awe... Calisi is adorable! She will be fine for her spay~try not to worry. I just had Suki spay two weeks ago. She slept a lot the first couple days but that was it!
Big hugs for the pretty girl!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying all goes well with little sweetie.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and prays.
Much appreciated.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She will be fine&#55357;&#56397;they handle it much better than we do. Both of my girls came home and didn't miss a beat. Good thoughts for your baby ❤


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Calisi is beautiful. I just love her eye and nose coloring. So different. 

Izzy's spay went like nothing happened, she was 8 lbs at that time and we used the baby onesies, 3-6 month fit her well, the newborn were a little small. She ended up with a UTI but besides that she was wanting to play the next day. It never even slowed her down. Here's a cute pic of her in her onesie. I kept them just in case I ever need them again, but she has grown so much she may need a bigger size, LOL.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you!!!
That onesie is a great idea.
All the kind words are so helpful, I'm much calmer.

I appreciate all the knowledge you've all shared.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She should do just fine. Yes it's usually harder on us. Tyler was neutered at 8 months when I got him. Some of them are loopy after the anesthesia but often the hardest thing is keeping them from being too active so that the stitches don't come out. She's a very good size...I worry more about the 3 pounders.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wishing Calisi best wishes on her Spay. She is adorable.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Good luck, I wish I had known about the onesies when mine had their surgeries. Everything should go fine just watch that she doesn't do any jumping on or off furniture for a while.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank again to all!!

IA, that onesie idea is fabulous. One of my concerns was keeping her from disturbing the incision and we hate those cones.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Cali is 8 months old and I couldn't wait any longer, she was spayed on Wednesday the 7th.
She's recuperating well, no surprises. I'm so thankful for past threads on spaying because they've been so beneficial to us. I did make a call to the vet this morning because she hasn't had a BM yet but I'm told that can be expected. 
This is so new to me because my yorkies had both been spayed when I got them.
Thanks for all the advice and kind works, I appreciate you all more than you know.


----------

